
A short story: That fate deciding meeting at 10 - octobereleven
https://claritask.com/blog/that-fate-deciding-meeting-at-10
======
octobereleven
Wrote this story in one go and wanted to share it with as many readers as I
can. I Hope it resonates with you and inspires you to get over any challenge
that you're facing today.

------
zoltanveres
Read it and really liked it. Working on small companies there's always this
sense of drowning in the air.

~~~
octobereleven
Thank you! I am happy it resonated with you. I've ran a service business for
quite some time and every other month or so feels like that : ) or I just
didn't know how to run it properly

